# Bargain hunter happiness thread



## Powhunter (May 10, 2015)

Of all the Stuff I've bought this off season, the 2015 NOW drives I snagged last week for only 150 was the best deal. 

$$$


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Local shop had all last year's gear at 50% off. So when I went in to look at getting some driver x boots, they only had my size in a '14 model. 65% off. I'll take it!


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

I feel the bargain hunting joy flowing through this thread already.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTV6-zDXxkg

:yahoo:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Big bargain rush was in March when I had the opportunity to order heaps of Arc'teryx stuff and 
CHIPS hearphones at sale at US prices when visiting CO. That's abt 60% off of what I would have to pay here - and thus wouldn't buy. Super stoked with the hearphones, eager to use them on the early groomer-bound days.


----------



## UVMboarder (Aug 6, 2015)

Snagged a Trew Cosmic Jacket for $210 off the original $420 price. Couldnt pass up a shell jacket that is so bomb proof


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Ended up picking up two L1 jackets and two pants for $90 each through a close out.

Also picked up two pairs of the Union t rices for $125 each via c3shop. Both pair came looking brand new


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Waiting for Arc'Teryx jackets to go on a bigger sale to pick up another one. I really love their jackets.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ekb18c said:


> Waiting for Arc'Teryx jackets to go on a bigger sale to pick up another one. I really love their jackets.


I just got one of those a while back, $12.99 or some shit like that?
Just caught the name as I was flippin through jackets @ value village.
Didn't look like anything special, I've never had one before.

Then I tried it on.

Ah, that's why these things run upwards of a grand.
It looks like it might of been worn once? Maybe?

Plus it's been a great week for finds on the ole Craigslist.

Found a Lamar mike Ranquet "Heineken", the very first pro model he ever had.
Paid a hun, sold $540.
Found a JL Phoenix, with the naked blue girl, mint. Buck fitty with pretty sweet lookin' Union bindings. Kept the bindings, sold the deck for $250.
Found a Burton balance from 96 maybe? Not sure, but it was unofficially Terjes pro model deck. It just didn't have his name on it.
Bought for $60. Sold for $350 USD
That's like a quarter of a million Canadian pesos.
Last but not least, found a Capita BSOD, that I had a hard time figuring out if it had ever been ridden? Was till I popped the bindings off & there's some binding rash.
Buddy wanted $30 but I forgot to hit the bank first.
Luckily I had a $20 on me & scrounged up almost $4 bucks in change from my car.
Awe yeah haha. Sold the next day for $200

Almost forgot, haha, found a HAZ-MAT TK (Terry Kidwell) That was pressed by MERVIN.
Haha & it looks like a pack of zigzags. Still mint & super white.
Paid $75 & it's at a buck giddy right now, auction ends tonight @ 6.

That's just the past week.


TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

REI garage sales are GREAT!!! I've been an REI member since the early 80's! Love that store!

Two summers ago, I snagged a Yakima roof rack. Bars, mounts, and a Thule Kayak carrier at a garage sale dirt cheap! They were also having a store sale on other Yakima rack accessories, so I picked up a fork mount, MTB bike carrier at 20% off also.

I paid less than $320 for the _entire_ system!! :jumping1: :cheer: That's including having to order my vehicle specific Q clips for the mounts new. I figure it would have cost well over $750-$800 for everything I got at regular prices!! 

Best part,… With my dividend check in hand, I only shelled out about $250 in cash for the works!!!

Second best deal,…! In my second season, I returned my L Cartel bindings to REI & exchanged them for Med Cartels because the L were a bit big for my size 10.5 boots. (Ladder Straps on the L's had a tendency for bottoming out when tightened.) Well, the Meds were just a hair too small and to fit my boots & the straps weren't adjusting properly.

I had just won a Rome Garage Rocker from Wiredsport in an SBF raffle and was looking for some new bindings, when I noticed a pair of Cartels on the Garage sale rack. They were the Large ones I had just returned, and they were priced at $60!!!! :eyetwitch2:

Well, that being a "no Brainer?" I snagged them up and I switched the ladders & ratchets around to each of the other bindings. L straps on the M's. Med straps on the L's! Now I had a perfectly adjusted fit for both bindings! 

Two decks,.. both ready to ride! No annoying switching out of bindings and saved about $130!!! :cheer: :jumping1: :cheer:

Coincidentally, My local REI is having their yearly garage sale this coming Sat. Now, If I could just find a _gently_ used roof box for my Yakima rack,..!  :laugh:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

a little while ago i bought an under armour cold gear sweatshirt for $70. normally they sell for $100.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

This summer...absolutely nothing...haven't been looking due to having more stuff than I need and a forecast of another shitty winter. However, was given a minty women's neversummer board, boa boots and bindings...idk haven't looked to see what model or sizes. It was left in a friends car and despite numerous attempts to return the stuff...no response :deserted: ...so they asked if I wanted it...figured could find someone to stoke.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ....However, was given a minty women's neversummer board, boa boots and bindings... * It was left in a friends car and despite numerous attempts to return the stuff...no response* :deserted: ...so they asked if I wanted it...figured could find someone to stoke.


Waaaaahhh!?? :eyetwitch2: 

....gotta wunder what could possess someone to cause them to abandon several hundred dollars worth of gear, eh?!! :blink:


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

i'm trying to look for a goretex jacket. When is the best time and where to look for one?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

andyl9063 said:


> i'm trying to look for a goretex jacket. When is the best time and where to look for one?


Well you more or less missed your window for this season. Next spring watch for big sales. You can also try sierratradingpost or geartrade


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Well you more or less missed your window for this season. Next spring watch for big sales.


awwwww man already? I was trying to find one for this upcoming trip.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

andyl9063 said:


> awwwww man already? I was trying to find one for this upcoming trip.


Plenty of Gore Tex shells on sierratradingpost, and when you sign up to get emails you get a coupon for an extra 35% off their already discounted products. You can score if you find something you like and fits but hard to know fitting.


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Plenty of Gore Tex shells on sierratradingpost, and when you sign up to get emails you get a coupon for an extra 35% off their already discounted products. You can score if you find something you like and fits but hard to know fitting.


thanks, I'll be on the lookout for this.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I had just won a Rome Garage Rocker from Wiredsport in an SBF raffle and was looking for some new bindings, when I noticed a pair of Cartels on the Garage sale rack. They were the Large ones I had just returned, and they were priced at $60!!!! :eyetwitch2:
> 
> Well, that being a "no Brainer?" I snagged them up and I switched the ladders & ratchets around to each of the other bindings. L straps on the M's. Med straps on the L's! Now I had a perfectly adjusted fit for both bindings!
> 
> Two decks,.. both ready to ride! No annoying switching out of bindings and saved about $130!!! :cheer: :jumping1: :cheer:


Come-ups like that have you heading home like...










REI membership is one of the best consumer decisions I've ever made. 20 bucks for life.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

andyl9063 said:


> i'm trying to look for a goretex jacket. When is the best time and where to look for one?


Oh, well why didn't you say somethin' earlier?

I got your jacket @ my house.

Haha, seriously, I have it & your pants too

I have tonnes & they're all mint, worn once or twice, the odd one a little more if it was awesome.

Cheap too, what's your size?


TT


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Oh, well why didn't you say somethin' earlier?
> 
> I got your jacket @ my house.
> 
> ...


I wear a small and 29-30. It depends what you got, I'll make it fit!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

andyl9063 said:


> I wear a small and 29-30. It depends what you got, I'll make it fit!


K I have a pair of virtually brand new WestBeach 30k pants, in a size small.

They're only not brand new, cause I've worn them here at home.

They're just a bit too small for me, I can get em on, but I can't do anything in them.

So they've never been snowboarded in.

This is the first 30k gear I've ever seen, I have 20k stuff & it's top of the line.

Wish I could try em.

TT


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I found some Burton Stay Calm bindings in the High Cascade colorway that was one of 20 or 30 pairs made at a local resale shop for $85. Rode them once but they were way too soft for me so I ended up trading them for a pair of Super Cartels that had barely been ridden. Then late spring they had a 2014-15 Rome Mod camber that had been ridden 1 or 2 times that I paid $175 for. so I was able to get $860 worth of 2014-15 gear for $260.



timmytard said:


> Found a Lamar mike Ranquet "Heineken", the very first pro model he ever had.
> Paid a hun, sold $540.
> 
> 
> TT


Dag, that's one board I may pay too much for. Not $540 too much, though. Portland Craigslist has been the same "Super Rare Pinnacle Vodka" and other promotional boards all summer. Haven't seen anything worthwhile.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

We never get deals that cheap in the UK the best I've done this year is a Patagonia goretex jacket for £230 down from £460 and a Slash happy place for £200 down from £360.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

highme said:


> I found some Burton Stay Calm bindings in the High Cascade colorway that was one of 20 or 30 pairs made at a local resale shop for $85. Rode them once but they were way too soft for me so I ended up trading them for a pair of Super Cartels that had barely been ridden. Then late spring they had a 2014-15 Rome Mod camber that had been ridden 1 or 2 times that I paid $175 for. so I was able to get $860 worth of 2014-15 gear for $260.
> 
> 
> 
> Dag, that's one board I may pay too much for. Not $540 too much, though. Portland Craigslist has been the same "Super Rare Pinnacle Vodka" and other promotional boards all summer. Haven't seen anything worthwhile.


This isn't a promotional booze board, it doesn't actually say Heineken on the base, it say RANQUET, it's over 25 years old.


TT


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

timmytard said:


> This isn't a promotional booze board, it doesn't actually say Heineken on the base, it say RANQUET, it's over 25 years old.
> 
> 
> TT



Yes I know what the Ranquet Heineken board is, that's why I said that was one of the few boards I would pay too much for. 

The second sentence was about how shitty Craigslist in Portland has been. I wasn't saying that the Ranquet was a promotional board, just that's what most of the ads here are for (janky promotional boards that morons are asking $350+ for).


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

highme said:


> The second sentence was about how shitty Craigslist in Portland has been.


Between Bend and PDX, it's literally impossible to find any deals on craigslist. Everybody thinks their shit is barely ridden and worth a few bucks less than what they paid for it five years ago. 

Depreciation morons


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

highme said:


> Yes I know what the Ranquet Heineken board is, that's why I said that was one of the few boards I would pay too much for.
> 
> The second sentence was about how shitty Craigslist in Portland has been. I wasn't saying that the Ranquet was a promotional board, just that's what most of the ads here are for (janky promotional boards that morons are asking $350+ for).



This is a cool board.
** LAMAR ANDY HETZEL 158CM WIDE SNOWBOARD PACKAGE W/ LAMAR BINDINGS **

I think I know what this one is?:eyetwitch2:
I don't think it's a Trans AM car.
I;m thinkin' it's the bird that's on the car:embarrased1:
Which would be a Phoenix, I had one, I'm positive that's what it is. 
Snowboard w/ Trans AM

I'm not sure what this one is? But I'm 99% sure it's somethin' good:jumping1:
23 Snowboard 146cm Snow board

This one too, not sure what it is? Haha, but its got Clickers on it. So it shouldn't have any binding rash & that's always a good thing
lamar snowboard and k2 clicker bindings

Here's one for your girlfriends
Jones Mountain Twin Snowboard - 151CM

Somebody buy this board, that board is fast as fuck. Even with those scratches n' shit.
Haha, I can't remember off hand what that thing is? Haha, But I do know, it's a high end killing machine.
If it's not totally fucked? $50 bucks is a steal.
Palmer 159 cm Snowboard w/ Ride Bindings

Snowboard - Burton Custom X
Burton 2006 Se7en Series 158 cm Snowboard w/ bindings
Original owner, I'd have to see what that was if it was close to me.
Cause it's old, think of the possibilities :hairy:
Burton snowboard and men's size 10.5 snowboarding boots
Ride High Life UL snowboard





Holy muther fucker.
I can't even post the next one, wowee.
Maybe I will, if I get someone to grab it for me.
Holy shit, haha

Thanks for makin' me look in there, would never had if you hadn't said there was nothin' there.


TT


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

timmytard said:


> This is a cool board.
> 
> Holy muther fucker.
> I can't even post the next one, wowee.
> ...


If you want somebody to do the legwork, I'll totally hook you up on this Rurok, no need to be coy. Snowboard package--this is a smokin deal!


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Forildo, I don't have the time to dick around with buying/selling most of that.

If the Hetzel was his Kemper model w/ the skate truck graphics, I would already have bought it. But Lamar boards that aren't Ranquets get the gasface. Same goes for the Lamar w/ clickers. Playing "what if" on any Lamar boards isn't worth my time. Most of the time they are utter garbage.

Like Lamar, D23 was bought out by a conglomerate too fucking early for me to spend time/money looking at boards that aren't a Peter Line model.

I checked the Palmer, Custom X & Burton Se7en. They are all legit, but I am not that into them. 

The $30 Burton I'll be checking out. It's not too far out of my daily travels to make it work. It could be amazing, or it could be an early 2000s Floater. My money is on the Floater (or something equally as blah). If it's rad, I'll split any money I make with you 50/50 as a finder's fee.

I tend to avoid any ad where the seller says "This is the best X ever" because they over value their crap. So if homie with the Ride Highlife drops his listed price below $100, I'll contact him. 

And I've got something setup for the D51 tomorrow.



Oh wait, I thought this had sold already. 
Snowboard Burton Custon 162 Wide With Cartel Bindings
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...-2015-burton-custom-cartel-bindings-162w.html


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

highme said:


> If you want somebody to do the legwork, I'll totally hook you up on this Rurok, no need to be coy. Snowboard package--this is a smokin deal!


That doesn't sound like a very good deal Highme

As punishment for your tomfoolery.

I'm gonna show everyone that board they made you back in the day.

You prolly don't remember, you were so messed up on the drugs & what nots.

Tisk Tisk

TT

You gotta download it & zoom in, she's a beauty


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I've been shopping all spring/summer for some Gore-Tex pants, Gore-Tex jacket and a new pair of goggles. I haven't pulled the trigger on any of them... mind you, I need this stuff.

Lost my goggles last season. Pants were too big last season and I've lost weight, so the pants definitely aren't going to fit and jacket might not either.

Shouldn't prices come down some more once 2016 stuff hits the shelves?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> I've been shopping all spring/summer for some Gore-Tex pants, Gore-Tex jacket and a new pair of goggles. I haven't pulled the trigger on any of them... mind you, I need this stuff.
> 
> Pants were too big last season and I've lost weight, so the pants definitely aren't going to fit and jacket might not either.
> 
> Shouldn't prices come down some more once 2016 stuff hits the shelves?


Buy some crash pads to fill in the gap between you and your pants. lot cheaper than gtex, and softer when u fall :hairy:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> Buy some crash pads to fill in the gap between you and your pants. lot cheaper than gtex, and softer when u fall :hairy:


True, but these things are going to be HUGE this season. They were already too big last season with a belt keeping them on. Also, they're probably about 10 years old.

That being said, I was toying with the idea of some of those shorts that have the built-in pads in the butt/hip areas.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> True, but these things are going to be HUGE this season. They were already too big last season with a belt keeping them on. Also, they're probably about 10 years old.
> 
> That being said, I was toying with the idea of some of those shorts that have the built-in pads in the butt/hip areas.



Forget the shorts go long on clearance right now @ demon snow for $75


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> Forget the shorts go long on clearance right now @ demon snow for $75


Not a terrible idea...


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

Got the OT wireless chips for 50 on amazon. Can't wait to ride (without a cord...)


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

timmytard said:


> That doesn't sound like a very good deal Highme


It says right there in the ad title, it's a "Smokin' Deal" TT.



Jcb890 said:


> I've been shopping all spring/summer for some Gore-Tex pants, Gore-Tex jacket and a new pair of goggles. I haven't pulled the trigger on any of them... mind you, I need this stuff.
> 
> Lost my goggles last season. Pants were too big last season and I've lost weight, so the pants definitely aren't going to fit and jacket might not either.
> 
> Shouldn't prices come down some more once 2016 stuff hits the shelves?


Sent you a PM. I doubt there will be much more movement on prices on 2015 stuff aside from random coupons/sales until later in the season, especially on gore gear in high demand sizes. The Solstice Supply 40% coupon a couple of weeks ago was good, but their gore selection was pretty spotty. 

Get an ActiveJunky.com account (cash back on stuff) and try to find something at Backcountry etc. where you get an extra 7-10%. I like to find stuff on WM because it'll show you what's cheap on Backcountry pretty easily. With the free shipping and cash back, it's usually cheaper than WM.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> I've been shopping all spring/summer for some Gore-Tex pants, Gore-Tex jacket and a new pair of goggles. I haven't pulled the trigger on any of them... mind you, I need this stuff.
> 
> Lost my goggles last season. Pants were too big last season and I've lost weight, so the pants definitely aren't going to fit and jacket might not either.
> 
> Shouldn't prices come down some more once 2016 stuff hits the shelves?


Check Sierratradingpost also. They got all Smith goggles with extra lenses and lots of Gore jackets and pants at already discounted prices. Not all snowboard specific but that doesn't matter. Sign up to get email alerts and you'll get a code for an extra 35% off. Generally you'll have your entire cart at 65% off. Plus their return policy is spot on.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

^ That's what I'm talking about. I was about to say I betta start seein' some links up in here pretty soon.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Check Sierratradingpost also. They got all Smith goggles with extra lenses and lots of Gore jackets and pants at already discounted prices. Not all snowboard specific but that doesn't matter. Sign up to get email alerts and you'll get a code for an extra 35% off. Generally you'll have your entire cart at 65% off. Plus their return policy is spot on.


Thanks for the tip, signed up and added some stuff to my cart. We'll see if I get an email with a discount.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> .
> 
> Shouldn't prices come down some more once 2016 stuff hits the shelves?


And Thanksgiving (Black Friday/Cyber Monday etc) deals, I bought my first snowboard for a killer price during this time


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Ithink we are on the downside of the price/availability curve. You'll really have to start hunting. The big places will start to lower their % off or sell through other channels once they have the 16 inventory out. They don't want a 40% off sitting next to a 2016 full more item.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Ithink we are on the downside of the price/availability curve. You'll really have to start hunting. The big places will start to lower their % off or sell through other channels once they have the 16 inventory out. They don't want a 40% off sitting next to a 2016 full more item.


Yeah, I noticed that over the past week or so, a bunch of the on sale 2015 stuff has gone back up in price a bit... At least on the big sites and in some shops.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i couldn't help myself and bought this










i wanted to buy it last year but i didn't feel like spending $540 on a board that i really didn't need because my local mountain only has groomers and i already have a board that hauls ass on groomers (a rome anthem) but i got it for almost $200 off and i can take it with me on my trip to mt bachelor this year (it should do a little better in powder then my anthem which is a regular cambered board). so i'll be bringing both my anthem and this billy goat with me.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*!!!!score!!!! *

REI Garage sales are freakin',….. *AWESOME!!!!!!!*


I just scored BIG time!! I got this Yakima Sky Box to finish out my roof rack system for *$30.89!!!* :eyetwitch2: :cheer: 








It's got fucked up closure latches and the locks don't work, but other than that, the bar mounts, hinges and shell is in _perfect_ condition. All I need to do is drill and attach two hasp & latches and I can just padlock it shut!!! 

_Best part,…??_ I had a $20 dollar gift card from my last REI sale purchase! *$11 cash is all I'm out for the thing!!!* :jumping1: :jumping1: No more trying to make room to stuff, bungee, or tie down 3 snowboards into my little focus with my bags, cooler and other gear for a trip up north! (…I was always just a little concerned that if I ever got hit, those boards would fly up and chop my freakin' head off!!!) :lol:


Second _Awesome_ deal of the day,..??? _This_ fantastic Bike Maintenance stand!!! Regular price,.. $160! I paid $49!!! 
















The rotating bike support arm locking mechanism _was_ seized. So the vise clamp was stuck in a vertical position. I cranked on it for 5 minutes and couldn't get it to unlock or turn. I was just about to give up and pass on it when some skinny little 20 year old kid from REI, with pipe cleaners for arms,.. Cranked it hard towards tightening it and the mechanism free'd up! Now,.. It works _PERFECTLY!!!_ 


No more flipping my bike over and bending over or squatting in the grass to oil the chain or clean/adjust the disc brakes. (_Now,.. I just need to learn how to adjust the shifting and de-railers and shit and I can do all the work on it myself!!_) 

I am so totally _STOKED!!!!_ :hairy:


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> REI Garage sales are freakin',….. *AWESOME!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> I just scored BIG time!!


Well done, fellow bargain hunter. I see you.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha, Chomps, I got the mental image of you dancing samba :samba:. Congrats on this prey.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Haha, Chomps, I got the mental image of you dancing samba :samba:. Congrats on this prey.






:lol: you know,..? I woulda, but unfortunately,.. I got 3 left feet!!! :laugh:


Hahaha!! I almost did a little jig anyway. I was so happy! I only went there on the off, _off_ chance they might have a cargo box at a reasonable price!! I really didn't dream I'd find a roof box like that at such a dirt cheap price! 

The bike stand was just happy Synchronicity!! It was something I've wanted for a while, but just couldn't justify spending a couple hundred dollars for something that was basically a convenience!!! But less than $50,..??? _That's_ convenient!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> REI Garage sales are freakin',….. *AWESOME!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> I just scored BIG time!! I got this Yakima Sky Box to finish out my roof rack system for *$30.89!!!* :eyetwitch2: :cheer:
> ...


WUT a $600 skybox for $11 :bowing::bowing::bowing: well done Sir

been looking for a few years...daughter picked up a used one for $200. The latches are weak but easily repaired with some pop rivets or metal bent back into shape.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i couldn't help myself and bought this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same thing with the Solstice Supply 40% off coupon a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

All thirty two boots left over stock is half off on their site right now.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*…Second day of the garage sale, SCORED AGAIN!!!*

You won't believe the _SWEET_ deals I got today!! This is the Roof Box I wanted yesterday! 














The garage sale price on it yesterday was $149.00. An awesome bargain at that price! But there was another guy who got to it first and he was all over it the whole time I was there. So after a while I settled on the busted $11 dollar Sky Box I posted pics of yesterday. I was (…and still am,) certain I could mickey mouse a workaround to the busted latches on the closure.

Well,.. I go back to REI today for round two, and what do I see,..??? The very box I wanted yesterday. _AND,_ better still? Today it's _Half Off_ yesterdays sale price,… *$75.00 for a $450.00-$550.00 Roof Box!!!* :eyetwitch2: :jumping1:

It has the key and a working lock on the one side. All the latches, hinges and handles work. (…when mounted, it can only be opened from the drivers side, but so what??) It's a little shorter than the silver box so it actually fits my car better. When it's positioned alla way forward on the bars, I can even open the car's hatchback!!! :cheer: 







The Yakima rep even reminded me that all the mounting brackets and hardware for the boxes are universal. So my $11.00 box can be cannibalized for about $50-$100 in spare parts!!!! 

I even scored a _sweet_, second Bike carrier. (…it's the one on the driver's side, without the bike on it.) 







$159.00 new, marked down to $69.00 yesterday,… Today,..? *$35.00!!!!!* :facepalm3: 


_I made out like a *BANDIT!!!!!*_ :jumping1:

Finally,… The Grand Total for my entire roof rack system is as follows;

REI garage sale 2 summers ago I bought,..
Two Yakima cross bars, 
4 Q-towers, 
4 Car specific Q-clips, (Yakima sent me 4 non locking cores gratis.) 
Thule Hulla-Port Kayak carrier,
Yakima Viper bike rack. 
*Total for all that,… Just under $325.00*

This year;
Yakima Skybox 16- $75.00
Yakima Forklift Bike rack - $35.00
Skybox 18 - $11.00

*$446.00* The final cost for an _ENTIRE_ multi use, roof rack system that would have cost me $1,500.00 retail!!!! 

_3 left feet or no,…?_ Neni, I'ma gonna Samba my _ASS_ off tonight!!! :laugh: 
:hairy:


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Sweet setup chomps. How does the focus handle with the enclosure? Can you tell a difference?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

bksdds said:


> Sweet setup chomps. How does the focus handle with the enclosure? Can you tell a difference?


I haven't driven far with it on yet. I only mounted and drove with it from REI back home. Actually, I had to return home and mount the bars before I could get the darned thing home. Unlike the silver box, it was too wide to fit "in" the car for the short trip. 

On my way back to REI, after mounting the bars on my car for the first time, I was surprised at the loud howling noise they produced. At 45-50 mph coming home with the box mounted, it was much quieter. I'll leave the box off for now. Until the snow starts flying, the bike n kayak carriers are what I'll be needing.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Chomps...bandit extraordinaire...:eyetwitch2: 

Quiver carrier plus room for the frosty midget caddie to help you change out boards.

Those boxes around here go for at least 1/2 or 2/3 of retail on the used market and get snapped up in a heart beat...even with funky latches and hinges. There is not much to those boxes and should be able to jerry rig a fix. Btw...opening from both sides was a dumb idea...most break and only will lift from 1 side. Post some pics of the needed repairs.

edit...make sure and keep the box that will be enough for 180 powder board or for the potential/future gf's 184 powder skis...she'll be impressed by the size ur carrying.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> You won't believe the _SWEET_ deals I got today!!
> _I made out like a *BANDIT!!!!!*_ :jumping1:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> _3 left feet or no,…?_ Neni, I'ma gonna Samba my _ASS_ off tonight!!! :laugh:
> :hairy:


then it's about time to get some dancing classes! Good exercise, can be quite strenuous... AND usually, there's a big female majority .


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

More equipment than needed.. Started 6/29/2015 a self imposed 2 year freeze on all equipment :blahblah: Unless


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

highme said:


> I did the same thing with the Solstice Supply 40% off coupon a couple of weeks ago.


nice. what board did you get?


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> nice. what board did you get?


Billy Goat.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

oh haha. nice. what size did you get? i got the 165


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

162, I got it to replace my BSOD.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Bagged me yet another bargain,..!!!*

Boyne ski/snowboard shops were having a sale this weekend. Along with some deeply discounted prices on some outer wear, they were also giving double reward points.

I scored these Burton AK 2L, cyclic snowboard pants.








They were marked 40% off, but they gave me 50% at the register. They go for $320 retail,.. paid $160 bucks! 

With the GORE-TEX WP/Breathability rating of 28000/20000, These are by far the BEST waterproof/breathable SB pants I own.
:jumping1:

I also got a 2015 Icebreaker 200 base layer top for 70% off. That came to only *$26!!!* :cheer: :jumping1::cheer: Last pair I bought on sale cost me $80 and I thought _that_ was a bargain! 

Now,… If I can come up with some _real_ cheap lift tickets and airfare!!! :laugh: :hairy:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I also got a 2015 Icebreaker 200 base layer top for 70% off. That came to only *$26!!!* :cheer: :jumping1::cheer: Last pair I bought on sale cost me $80 and I thought _that_ was a bargain!
> 
> :


I was looking at base layers last night online and I cannot believe how expensive they are. I don't even buy jeans that cost that much lol. I was starting to wonder how many base layers do people have due to their price. But I guess it also depends on how many days/week you ride. Nicely done btw!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Just bought DC Banshee Snowboard Pants & Marmot Lifty Snowboard Pants both $109.15 delivered:hairy:









:snowboard3:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

does anyone else find base layers unnecessary? i've snowboarded in negative temperatures before and i was fine. i didn't get cold at all except for my face.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> does anyone else find base layers unnecessary? i've snowboarded in negative temperatures before and i was fine. i didn't get cold at all except for my face.


What do you wear under your jacket and pants?? nothing? lol


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Been looking to add a metal(titanal), alpine deck to the quiver. One can only get alpine decks from a few places and they cost a mint. I started talking to a startup company in Spain and told them that no one buys in July and I knew that they had only sold one board in all of North America.....which in my mind meant that they should be ready to deal. Their prices are good anyway but he did cut me a deal and gave me free shipping too. 

So what about payment? I did't want to give my card to a Euro-noob company or paypal a slug o money and hope it arrived. I offered 25% then 50% more when they gave a tracking number and then the rest when it arrived. They declined. I finally had them go through Ebay and they did it at no extra cost to me. Worked great. Onedge Style OES is the company. 

The new board (Freecarve 172) has its own bed in the guest room until the snow flies:hairy: I'll let you know how it rides if we can get some :snowplow: this year


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Hard boots on your alpine deck or what....












:happy:


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Hard boots on your alpine deck or what....
> 
> :happy:


yes. I have an old, glass, Rossi alpine deck that I am going to ride with softies this year, but this new OES is hard boots only. I have UPZs for that one. Santa is bringing me a Dupraz D1 for Christmas this year and Dupraz told me they ride fine with plate bindings so this season I will try hard boots in pow for the first time..though I intend to ride the D1 with soft boots mostly.

And who knows...perhaps Santa will bring me a new wax system too:jumping1:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rogue said:


> I was looking at base layers last night online and I cannot believe how expensive they are. I don't even buy jeans that cost that much lol. I was starting to wonder how many base layers do people have due to their price. But I guess it also depends on how many days/week you ride. Nicely done btw!


The Icebreaker stuff is definitely pricey,.. But IMO they're worth it!!! I've got some UA stuff and some cheaper layers I bought years ago,.. but the Merino wool Icebreakers are easily the best quality stuff I have. Warm, light weight, non-itch, and very "funk" resistant!! :embarrased1: 

As for how many sets of base layers I own,..? I've got a couple pair of light weight layers for most days and two pair of mid weight for the _really_ cold weather. Riding local, I could probably get away with owning just one good set. But when I go up north for a long weekend or more, I like to have several sets with me.

That way I'm prepared for whatever weather I encounter and also, I never have to worry about putting on a "funky" or damp base layer the next day. (…usually my room is littered with stuff I'm drying out over night for the next days riding.) Jacket, SB pants, boots, boot liners, gloves, glove liners, face/neck gaiters, etc. :facepalm3: It looks like a damned Chinee' laundry in there after last chair!!!  :lol:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

For about $70 you can get last years colorways of Ninja Suits from Amazon, and they're pretty much the best thing ever.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Alpine Duke said:


> yes. I have an old, glass, Rossi alpine deck that I am going to ride with softies this year, but this new OES is hard boots only. I have UPZs for that one. Santa is bringing me a Dupraz D1 for Christmas this year and Dupraz told me they ride fine with plate bindings so this season I will try hard boots in pow for the first time..though I intend to ride the D1 with soft boots mostly.
> 
> And who knows...perhaps Santa will bring me a new wax system too:jumping1:


Have UPZ myself for my Alpine board... 








:happy:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Alpine Duke said:


> yes. I have an old, glass, Rossi alpine deck that I am going to ride with softies this year, but this new OES is hard boots only. I have UPZs for that one. Santa is bringing me a Dupraz D1 for Christmas this year and Dupraz told me they ride fine with plate bindings so this season I will try hard boots in pow for the first time..though I intend to ride the D1 with soft boots mostly.
> 
> And who knows...perhaps Santa will bring me a new wax system too:jumping1:


I just sold both my Palmer Channels, sad day.

You shoulda grabbed one of those. They went for pretty cheap.

You prolly could of bought em both for what you paid?


TT


Definitely tryin' hard boots @ some point this year


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

timmytard said:


> I just sold both my Palmer Channels, sad day.
> 
> You shoulda grabbed one of those. They went for pretty cheap.
> 
> ...


You will always be the first place I check for a regular freeride deck or gear TT. For alpine gear I have had a terrible time buying used and would think you would rarely have any. And for the Dupraz I know you won't sell....or if you do I have to suspect that it must have a crack in it or something.... else why would you even think of selling.  

You always seem to have the deals, but freeride definitely seems to be your forte! Next year I'm thinking of a carving machine freeride deck...but kinda have my eye on Mig's diamond board. I'll definitely check next summer with you first since you will likely have 30 or so carving decks to choose from:snowboard1:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Rogue said:


> What do you wear under your jacket and pants?? nothing? lol


haha. i wear sweatpants, a t shirt, and a sweatshirt.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> haha. i wear sweatpants, a t shirt, and a sweatshirt.


And the t-shirt and sweatpants don't get damp from sweat?


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> haha. i wear sweatpants, a t shirt, and a sweatshirt.


haha. you should but legit baselayers instead.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

emt.elikahan said:


> And the t-shirt and sweatpants don't get damp from sweat?


sometimes my t shirt and sweatshirt do but not a lot. not enough for me to get cold. my sweatpants don't get sweaty though.



highme said:


> haha. you should but legit baselayers instead.


i don't see the point since i've never needed them before.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Base layers just work so much better when wearing any type of protective gear.:eyetwitch2:














:skateboarding::skateboarding:


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> sometimes my t shirt and sweatshirt do but not a lot. not enough for me to get cold. my sweatpants don't get sweaty though.


I guess you just don't sweat that much in general...? I can't relate to that. I could be sitting in front of an ac without a shirt and still be sweating..  but put on merino wool base layers, and magic, stay dry..


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

emt.elikahan said:


> I guess you just don't sweat that much in general...? I can't relate to that. I could be sitting in front of an ac without a shirt and still be sweating..  but put on merino wool base layers, and magic, stay dry..


I bought some merino wool socks last season and will never wear anything else now. As for base layers I just avoid cotton. I ride in the same poly tees, shorts/pants, and sweatshirts that I use for the gym, never felt the need to spend money on anything SB specific. Maybe im missing out....


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Brewtown said:


> I bought some merino wool socks last season and will never wear anything else now. As for base layers I just avoid cotton. I ride in the same poly tees, shorts/pants, and sweatshirts that I use for the gym, never felt the need to spend money on anything SB specific. Maybe im missing out....


+1
Bought merino wool socks last season same results... :hairy:








:snowboard3:


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> I bought some merino wool socks last season and will never wear anything else now.


I ordered a pair of merino wool socks about a week ago. now just waiting for snow..


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

2015 169 Skunk Ape split. Bought one for like $670 early this summer. Pretty much the last one in all of Canada, and much cheaper than what I could find with the low loonie. 40%, never gonna find better. Same art as the '16 model too, winning.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

destroy said:


> 2015 169 Skunk Ape split. Bought one for like $670 early this summer. Pretty much the last one in all of Canada, and much cheaper than what I could find with the low loonie. 40%, never gonna find better. Same art as the '16 model too, winning.


If anyone's interested I can get that board from Quincy, he'd prolly sign it too.

I mean it's his artwork


TT


Yup same board I just checked the pic

Quincy Quigg
12 hrs

FOR SALE-- last years (& this years) hp c2 btx skunk ape split board 169, never been set up or ridden. All terrain back country tour machine, . Retails for around 1000.00$, asking 750.00$. + shipping for out of towners. Serious inquiries only. (Cat not included)


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Grabbed an almost NIB Whispbar load bar kit from REI @ the garage sale for $50 ($479 retail) It's missing a small cover piece, but it should be easily replaced and one of the coaches for my son's high school team is a design engineer at Yakima. Putting those on my wife's car & moving her load bars to my Astro.


Also grabbed a Burton Riders pack for $18 at a different garage sale and found some Anon M2s for $30 last weekend at the local resale shop.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

I got a lot of good deals this season. 

Bought my Burton AK jacket for 40% off. 
Bought another helmet for 40% off
Bought my 2015 Yes Greats for $275 as it was on sale in Canada, so I took advantage of the exchange rate
I got 2015 Now Selects for $150
Was able to get 2015 Burton Diodes for 40% off at REI
I got 2016 Burton Ruler boots for $160
Got 2015 Cartels for 40% off. 

Man, I bought a lot of stuff. 

I feel like I only spend money on snowboarding stuff. I love bargain hunting. 

So stoked to use my new gore-tex jacket.


----------



## Orangejoe (Oct 10, 2015)

686 Authentic Standard Snowboard Pants for [email protected] Sierra Trading Post.

Looked like a better deal than the $35 snow pants at JC Penny's.

That's all I got.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I just picked up a mint pair of Rulers off Craigslist.

There is not a single scratch on either toe.

One of the speed laces was twisted, so it didn't like to come loose very easily & would bind up. Buddy had just had enough, 2 days & he just bought another pair.

Told me they'd be outside the front door.

Took almost 5 whole minutes to pull & twist a dozen or so times to fix it.
Phew, man I'm pooped.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Now after reading that, you should go check your local Craigslist for a free snowboard.

I checked about 2 weeks ago, no snowboards or boots.

But there was a post for free snowboarding Mags.

Not 1, not 10, I couldn't even give you an estimate?

Pretty sure, they're all there.

As in every snowboarding mag ever published, anywhere in the world:eyetwitch2:

About 200lbs worth, all boxed up.


SKEE-ORE:jumping1:


TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Scored Again,... STOKED!!!*

I just got a price match deal from EVO on a new Dakine 165 cm High Roller SB Bag. I wanted this for my upcoming CO. trip. It retails Reg. @ $219, I found it on sale for $135 on sum gear website I never heard of before. Level9 Sports??? :shrug: Anyway, since I knew sqwat about that site & whether they were legit or not, I thought I'd try using EVO's price match guarantee first. 

Well, Not only was EVO willing to match the price! *They beat it!!!* $128!!!!! :cheer: :jumping1:

And the _BEST_ part,..? That L9 site would have charged me $25-$30 for shipping, EVO is shipping it *FREE!!!!* :jumping1: :cheer: :dance1: :wub: 

*SCORE!!!!* :hairy:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Good deal chomps. But I will say that Level 9 Sports is legit. In fact, I received tremendous customer service from them (and free shipping oddly enough) when I order my daughter's skis from there.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

trapper said:


> Good deal chomps. But I will say that Level 9 Sports is legit. In fact, I received tremendous customer service from them (and free shipping oddly enough) when I order my daughter's skis from there.


Ok,.. Cool! That's good to know. They were by far the cheapest I found on that bag in my Google search. (...cheaper than EVO's outlet price even!). That's why I was a little surprised when they actually beat L9's price. I'll go ahead & add them to my list of sites to check for gear in the future!

Thanks!


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Great score Chomps!

I picked up a brand new 15/16 Flow Whiteout off a guy on Craigslist. Never ridden, $120. 

Taking it out on Friday, can't wait!

Also saw a barely used 2012 Charlie Slasher for $100. Someone beat me to that though....ah well.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice score on the wheelie bag Chomps!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Scored a set of barely used 2010 Burton CO2 EST bindings in black and gold for $65 ($45USD) thanks to a mother clearing out her sons closet :jumping1: These things are stiff! Threw on some black react ankle straps and I can't wait to get them on snow in 6 weeks. Only place I could find that retailed them here in NZ charged $799 in 2010, that's insane for a pair of bindings!


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I ordered the last pair of size 11 Ride Trident boots off an Amazon site the other day. I already have a pair of twelves, and they're the best boots I've ever ridden. However, with 40 days on them now, I realize that I can get away with an 11 as long as I bake my feet into them.

I paid just under $400 at the beginning of the season. This time, $154.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Scored a set of barely used 2010 Burton CO2 EST bindings in black and gold for $65 ($45USD) thanks to a mother clearing out her sons closet :jumping1: These things are stiff! Threw on some black react ankle straps and I can't wait to get them on snow in 6 weeks. Only place I could find that retailed them here in NZ charged $799 in 2010, that's insane for a pair of bindings!


Those are really sweet bindings.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah I was pretty lucky to snag them, got them about 15 minutes after they were listed hah. At first I thought for that price it's worth it just to have spares as all my bindings are burton (toe caps, ankle straps, high backs, ratchets & ladders etc) then I googled them and realised they're actually stiff top of the line bindings. Was going to be swapping my EST cartels between two channel boards, now I've a set of bindings for each










Doesn't hurt that they're pretty...


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I just scored a 167w Volkl Cashew Split NOS for $275 (including shipping), custom skins for $130, Voile set + crampons (never used) for $57, and canted pucks for $60. 

I'll throw my old unions on there and call it a day. I've got everything else I need. 

Trying to cancel plans so I can get out this weekend. Fingers crossed.

Don't mind the left binding on right plank, just checking clearance and range of motion.
















Pucks just arrived. Gaskets are a PITA, as was aligning toe/heel overhang. Think it's dialed in now.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Brand new Merino Wool Ninja suit for $66 bucks shipped?! I'll take it!

:dance:


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

SoCalSoul said:


> Brand new Merino Wool Ninja suit for $66 bucks shipped?! I'll take it!
> 
> :dance:


That's awesome. Where? If online, do you have a link?

Cheers.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Alonzo said:


> That's awesome. Where? If online, do you have a link?
> 
> Cheers.


It was an Amazon return. Guessing someone tried it on and that's it. Brand new with tags and Prime shipping to boot!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

SoCalSoul said:


> It was an Amazon return. Guessing someone tried it on and that's it. Brand new with tags and Prime shipping to boot!


Great deal! Check for poop stains in case the original buyer tried it on commando.

:cloud2:


----------



## MARV HUCKER (Mar 21, 2016)

Recently scored a quiksilver Gore Tex jacket (2015 version, but what the hell) off Amazon for about $145 AUD (about $105 US), shipped to Melbourne Aus. Wasn't looking for a jacket... didn't need one. Couldn't knock it back.
2 listings on Amazon for the same jacket. One of them says Gore Tex, one doesn't.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

MARV HUCKER said:


> Recently scored a quiksilver Gore Tex jacket (2015 version, but what the hell) off Amazon for about $145 AUD (about $105 US), shipped to Melbourne Aus. Wasn't looking for a jacket... didn't need one. Couldn't knock it back.
> 2 listings on Amazon for the same jacket. One of them says Gore Tex, one doesn't.


the listing were probably from 2 different sellers. the other seller probably didn't think to put gore tex in the description if it is in fact gore tex.


----------



## MARV HUCKER (Mar 21, 2016)

SkullAndXbones said:


> the listing were probably from 2 different sellers. the other seller probably didn't think to put gore tex in the description if it is in fact gore tex.


Exactly. The pics said goretex... tags... looked up the item number thing on quiksilver's website. It's goretex.
The seller is actually Amazon.com (not a 3rd party) so I'm sure it's not dodgy. 

Just didn't write goretex in that particular ad. It's still up (http://www.amazon.com/Quiksilver-Sn...ever jacket&qid=1464737426&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1).


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

MARV HUCKER said:


> Exactly. The pics said goretex... tags... looked up the item number thing on quiksilver's website. It's goretex.
> The seller is actually Amazon.com (not a 3rd party) so I'm sure it's not dodgy.
> 
> Just didn't write goretex in that particular ad. It's still up (http://www.amazon.com/Quiksilver-Sn...ever jacket&qid=1464737426&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1).


nice pickup, its $77 in the US. bought my quiksilver gore tex for 114. it's quality stuff.


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

Deal on a malavitas:

Burton Malavita '16 Black - 6pm.com

I already snagged a pair.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

sil_23 said:


> Deal on a malavitas:
> 
> Burton Malavita '16 Black - 6pm.com
> 
> I already snagged a pair.


damn, 1 in stock, but I think it's stuck in someones cart or something. won't let me add!


----------



## boogman (May 18, 2016)

Snagged a brand new never ridden burton barracuda off a member of this board for $160.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I am so tired of thinking about these bindings I finally said fuck it and bought them! I've been wanting them for the last year but also trying to stick to a budget but.....

2016 Lexas at Corbetts.com with Cad - usd ended up being $133....I don't think I've ever seen Lexas that low before, like it would be wrong to pass them up and free shipping....


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

YES! Yes Basic for 90CAD (70~USD) off of Craigslist...
Too bad it's for a buddy...
I feel tempted to just give him money and snatch the board
>


----------



## Jimi6060 (May 18, 2016)

YEah 6Pm can be like that sometimes.. gotta check it back n forth .

About a month ago I picked up a pair of Burton Cartels for 60% off... plus they were having an extra 10% off. Comes down to $94.5 + $7.56 tax
Happy times


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Rogue said:


> I am so tired of thinking about these bindings I finally said fuck it and bought them! I've been wanting them for the last year but also trying to stick to a budget but.....
> 
> 2016 Lexas at Corbetts.com with Cad - usd ended up being $133....I don't think I've ever seen Lexas that low before, like it would be wrong to pass them up and free shipping....


budgets are made to be broken


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Brand new with tags Electric EG2's for $40. Sold my 1 season old pair for $90, bought new low light lens for $50. Free upgrade + bonus lens!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Picked up a West.........used as a demo.......


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Rogue said:


> I am so tired of thinking about these bindings I finally said fuck it and bought them! I've been wanting them for the last year but also trying to stick to a budget but.....
> 
> 2016 Lexas at Corbetts.com with Cad - usd ended up being $133....I don't think I've ever seen Lexas that low before, like it would be wrong to pass them up and free shipping....


This store has awesome deals!!!!! Its about 45 minutes away for me but worth the drive for the prices.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Picked up a West.........used as a demo.......


I traded an old k2 farmer for a NS Lotus demo board, it was mint.
They're usually pretty minty.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

DavidPham said:


> YES! Yes Basic for 90CAD (70~USD) off of Craigslist...
> Too bad it's for a buddy...
> I feel tempted to just give him money and snatch the board
> >


I seen that too.
P.m. coming.


TT


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

timmytard said:


> I seen that too.
> P.m. coming.
> 
> 
> TT


I've also seen a couple other nice deals, except I'm all-out broke at the moment.
A friend of mine gave me some money, and the promise of a ride during the winter, for it.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Found a decent deal on the Flight Attendant end up buying one with free shipping and an extra 10% off. Woo hooo!


----------



## Jimi6060 (May 18, 2016)

ekb18c said:


> Found a decent deal on the Flight Attendant end up buying one with free shipping and an extra 10% off. Woo hooo!


Whooo where at? Windward's?? 

Nothing better than off-season sale


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Bought it from Gravitee


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Latest super score was a Jones 160 Hovercraft split w/ Spark Afterburner bindings for $225. 

Working on trading the board & bindings for more suitable gear for me.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Sleep schedule is whack and I was stupidly browsing gear at work to stay awake...ended up with a pair of Burton AK 2L pants originally $324 paid $129...not bad not bad!! First goretex pants I'll have owned :nerd: The funny thing is now I have a blue jacket and dark magenta (maybe merlot?) pants which will make me resemble @neni's riding attire :embarrased1:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> Sleep schedule is whack and I was stupidly browsing gear at work to stay awake...ended up with a pair of Burton AK 2L pants originally $324 paid $129...not bad not bad!! First goretex pants I'll have owned :nerd: The funny thing is now I have a blue jacket and dark magenta (maybe merlot?) pants which will make me resemble @neni's riding attire :embarrased1:


Sweet deal!

Blue & merlot is totally different from petrol & dragonfriut


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> Sweet deal!
> 
> Blue & merlot is totally different from petrol & dragonfriut


 Petrol? Is that for a new jacket? Edit, the pants are labeled as "Poison" which is why I said merlot or even berry. idk wtf color poison is supposed to be lol Edit: Looked up the color petrol lol I was thinking too concretely...I can't see your avatar at work so I was like I thought her jacket was of the blue variety lol. Either way, similar colors vs my black & bright green I normally wear..


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> Petrol? Is that for a new jacket? Edit, the pants are labeled as "Poison" which is why I said merlot or even berry. idk wtf color poison is supposed to be lol


Naw, it's the old blue-ish-turquoise-ish one . 
Yeah, that color renaming illness of certain brands is just confusing n weird. Been scanning for a new jacked and had to laugh abt the fancy color names... golden poppy (i.e. yellow), fiesta (orange), marianas (dark-blue), or my favourite oddness: Rohdei Pytheas (wtf?)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> Looked up the color petrol lol I was thinking too concretely...I can't see your avatar at work so I was like I thought her jacket was of the blue variety lol. Either way, similar colors vs my black & bright green I normally wear..


BTW: I'm thinking of stepping up the "visibility" game and get bright orange pants + pink jacket :laugh: Or maybe keep the pink pants but add an scraming orange jacket.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> BTW: I'm thinking of stepping up the "visibility" game and get bright orange pants + pink jacket :laugh: Or maybe keep the pink pants but add an scraming orange jacket.


 Haha! That's awesome. I gave my black jacket to my Mom once I got the blue one. It's not super bright, but more so than black... I like having at least one piece very bright as well, maybe time for a highlighter yellow helmet? LOL You could totally pull off orange and pink!!! Bring back the neon 80s/90s lol


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

[quote:Rogue;2795650]LOL You could totally pull off orange and pink!!! Bring back the neon 80s/90s lol[/quote]

It's the most ridiculous color combination I could think of... and I'm actually bit shocked that I like it, lol. 

But it has a practical background. While for snowboarding, the old low-key jacket was enough cos I got the pink panz? When mountaineering, and wearing the chronicly only available in black storm panz? I'm close to invisible in flat light. Blue/cyan/turquoise give just too little of highlight in an all grey-blue glacier landscape. And since the jacket has many little cuts meanwhile, and after putting up some lbs - yay - it's time to replace it anyway by a bigger size. Hope I'll find a "mango tango", "cayenne" or "fiesta" somwhere, lol.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> [quote:Rogue;2795650]LOL You could totally pull off orange and pink!!! Bring back the neon 80s/90s lol


It's the most ridiculous color combination I could think of... and I'm actually bit shocked that I like it, lol. 

But it has a practical background. While for snowboarding, the old low-key jacket was enough cos I got the pink panz? When mountaineering, and wearing the chronicly only available in black storm panz? I'm close to invisible in flat light. Blue/cyan/turquoise give just too little of highlight in an all grey-blue glacier landscape. And since the jacket has many little cuts meanwhile, and after putting up some lbs - yay - it's time to replace it anyway by a bigger size. Hope I'll find a "mango tango", "cayenne" or "fiesta" somwhere, lol.[/QUOTE]

Yeah black & blue won't cut it for sure, I didn't realize you had different pants for mountaineering. A few days I wore my dark blue pants and black jacket and it's a scary combo on storm riding days, especially in the trees. I didn't look for a jacket but there is a pair of "Acid" pants in the same style I just bought, maybe you can find a jacket like that which translates to highlighter yellow. Too bad they didn't have that color in my size for the same price over "Poison" lol Judging colors online though is always hard, it rarely is the color you expect it to be. Those names though...seriously..one of the blue pants was called Heinsenburg WTF Can't we stick to whatever Crayola crayons have written on the side??? Congrats on the + lbs too btw, it feels good, doesn't it?!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> Those names though...seriously..one of the blue pants was called Heinsenburg WTF Can't we stick to whatever Crayola crayons have written on the side???


+100 


Rogue said:


> Congrats on the + lbs too btw, it feels good, doesn't it?!


Yeah, absolutely! Arms n shoulders are slowly getting past the twig state :happy: Tho... I'm beginning to get scared by my calves :laugh: all my breetches hardly fit over 'em anymore :eyetwitch2: 
Lol, after 20y of wearing size 6 I'm now forced to seriously muck out my clothes which I hardly ever did cos everything did always still fit; I've skirts in the drawer which I bought @17 :embarrased1::facepalm3:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> Lol, after 20y of wearing size 6 I'm now forced to seriously muck out my clothes which I hardly ever did cos everything did always still fit; I've skirts in the drawer which I bought @17 :embarrased1::facepalm3:


 Ahahahaha!! I totally understand, I have clothes from that age too, though they are slowly being donated, finally. I don't think my calves will ever gain much muscle, but I certainly feel better hiking an working out with more mass to me, which I hope is actually muscle, LOL


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rogue said:


> It's the most ridiculous color combination I could think of... and I'm actually bit shocked that I like it, lol.
> 
> ….and wearing the chronicly only available in black storm panz? I'm close to invisible in flat light.
> 
> *…….A few days I wore my dark blue pants and black jacket and it's a scary combo on storm riding days, especially in the trees….*


Preach It Gurl!! :grin:

I can't recall where I saw the article online,.. but I remember reading about choosing outerwear colors for maximum viz,.. _especially_ for tree riding. 

They showed a guy wearing dark (…not even black) pants, sitting board side up under the trees and he actually _was_ completely invisible!!  Anyone riding past would never spot him!

Next was a pic of same guy, same spot wearing red I think,… _Now_ you could spot him, even out of the corner of your eye from quite a ways off!!

Considering where you ladies like to shred,…? I _love it_ that you're into all that 60's psychedelic, black light poster color combos!!! Nobody's gonna lose sight of you in the woods!! :grin:>> 








>


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Bright colors for me, mainly so my wife and/or kids can spot me easily.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I have a bright yellow jacket and my friends can spot me from far away while I have no idea where they are because they blend in with the crowd wearing black on black. I bought a dark blue jacket that's going to blend me in with the crowd... so I bought a bright orange beanie to hopefully compensate. If you guys want neon, get Saga gear. I spotted dave785 a half mile away with his neon yellow overalls, snow normally washes out the neon, but not dave.. lol


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

I picked up a pair of Arc'Teryx pants from Evo for around 60% off a few weeks ago. They are a bright teal-ish color, which will hopefully stand out a little bit, since my jacket is a dark purple. I'm excited to be able to try them out. The material is so much nicer than my first pair of pants, and they fit me way better. I also got a discount on getting them taken up 6" by a company that specializes in Goretex since its the off season (still cost a bit much in my opinion, but since the only real option was to take the material from the calf, not the bottom, I wanted it done right).


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

OMG! I just found my new jacket - a screaming orange Arcteryx - for the awesome bargain price of 240$! 50% off of the already low US price @ sierratrading. Super stoked! Can't wait to ride in those bright colors . Yay! 
(Just as a comparison: this years one costs 915$ on my side of the pond :huh: )


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

neni said:


> OMG! I just found my new jacket - a screaming orange Arcteryx - for the awesome bargain price of 240$! 50% off of the already low US price @ sierratrading. Super stoked! Can't wait to ride in those bright colors . Yay!
> (Just as a comparison: this years one costs 915$ on my side of the pond :huh: )


So awesome!!!!! It isn't as bad here in Canada but certainly things are way cheaper in the states. I hear ya!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

$240 is very cheap!, which model? I cheapest I got was $325 for the Beta AR from steepandcheap


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

neni said:


> OMG! I just found my new jacket - a screaming orange Arcteryx - for the awesome bargain price of 240$! 50% off of the already low US price @ sierratrading. Super stoked! Can't wait to ride in those bright colors . Yay!
> (Just as a comparison: this years one costs 915$ on my side of the pond :huh: )


Ah the Scimitar. It is the old version and does not have Gore-Tex Pro, but still a good jacket. And the color is nice.
Evo had the women's Stingray (with Gore-Tex Pro!) for $225 during the recent sale but now it is over $300 again.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> $240 is very cheap!, which model? I cheapest I got was $325 for the Beta AR from steepandcheap





SGboarder said:


> Ah the Scimitar. It is the old version and does not have Gore-Tex Pro, but still a good jacket. And the color is nice.
> Evo had the women's Stingray (with Gore-Tex Pro!) for $225 during the recent sale but now it is over $300 again.


Yep, the Scimitar in Mango-Tango (orange) . I had that one before and like the expedition cut of it, rather wide so there's enough space for layers and one still has good freedom of movement. IIRC, the current whiteline jackets have rather slim cuts. (I was looking for whiteline jackets only cos I'll use it for riding in winter as well as for summer climbs).

I had looked at the Stingray, but it rather seemed to be a resort jacket, rather slim fit, with a flannel insulation, is heavier than the Scimitar (and thus I assume also not packing as small), and the ones I've see had the same 3L gore-tex like Scimitar; that's why I thought the Scimitar is the better option for me...

What's the superiority of gore-tex-pro of some of the new whiteline jackets over the 3l N70p (whatever those numbers mean ) of the Scimitar? I've read that its manly more robust... Do you recognize an improvement?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

neni said:


> Yep, the Scimitar in Mango-Tango (orange) . I had that one before and like the expedition cut of it, rather wide so there's enough space for layers and one still has good freedom of movement. IIRC, the current whiteline jackets have rather slim cuts. (I was looking for whiteline jackets only cos I'll use it for riding in winter as well as for summer climbs).
> 
> I had looked at the Stingray, but it rather seemed to be a resort jacket, rather slim fit, with a flannel insulation, is heavier than the Scimitar (and thus I assume also not packing as small), and the ones I've see had the same 3L gore-tex like Scimitar; that's why I thought the Scimitar is the better option for me...
> 
> What's the superiority of gore-tex-pro of some of the new whiteline jackets over the 3l N70p (whatever those numbers mean ) of the Scimitar? I've read that its manly more robust... Do you recognize an improvement?


Actually the it looks like the Scimitar version on Sierra should also be Gore-Tex Pro - the description is unclear. But would make sense because GT Pro has been out for some years now. The main benefit over the old Pro-shell should be better breathability.

Agree on the fit. I like the expedition fit both for layering and general cut (I do not think it is bulky like some people say). That said for guys 
the regular/athletic fit is not too tight and leaves plenty of room for layers.

I would not call the Stingray a resort jacket. It is more of an all-rounder. There is no real insulation (just a softer backing on the inside) and it weighs and packs about the same as the other shells. Key differences are the fit and the hood: Scimitar style is better if you wear the hood most of the time (better integration and more facial coverage), while drophood on the Stingray is better if your hood is down for significant time (better neck fit with hood down).


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Key differences are the fit and the hood: Scimitar style is better if you wear the hood most of the time (better integration and more facial coverage), while drophood on the Stingray is better if your hood is down for significant time (better neck fit with hood down).


Yeah, actually I've been wondering which hood style is better for some time. I've a bit of a delicate neck, I like it to be well protected against cold wind, and also like to hide the face by the shell. I hardly ever use the hood in winter cos it feels odd over the helmet. But use it very often for hiking/climbing. In winter, I sometimes thought that the neck part is not optimal, that I'd prefer something which covers more tightly around the neck when not wearing thick layers beneath.

Part of me thinks that the seperated hood ("drophood") may be better cos I'd assume that the neck gets better insulated when the zip is fully up (?). With the integrated hood, there's a lot of loose material of the hood around the neck i.e. no well insulation. However, if wearing an additional down layer hoody, the Scimitar neck/hood fits nicely around that thick layer, and I assume, the drophood neck would be too tight to close anymore :dunno:. Give and take, I assume.

From your comment, I interpret that the integrated hood comes with a higher front/facial cut? That would actually be an advantage for me. I never had a drophood style jacket in my hands cos they're not in stock in my local shop so I can only compare pictures and guess...


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

neni said:


> Yeah, actually I've been wondering which hood style is better for some time. I've a bit of a delicate neck, I like it to be well protected against cold wind, and also like to hide the face by the shell. I hardly ever use the hood in winter cos it feels odd over the helmet. But use it very often for hiking/climbing. In winter, I sometimes thought that the neck part is not optimal, that I'd prefer something which covers more tightly around the neck when not wearing thick layers beneath.
> 
> Part of me thinks that the seperated hood ("drophood") may be better cos I'd assume that the neck gets better insulated when the zip is fully up (?). With the integrated hood, there's a lot of loose material of the hood around the neck i.e. no well insulation. However, if wearing an additional down layer hoody, the Scimitar neck/hood fits nicely around that thick layer, and I assume, the drophood neck would be too tight to close anymore :dunno:. Give and take, I assume.
> 
> From your comment, I interpret that the integrated hood comes with a higher front/facial cut? That would actually be an advantage for me. I never had a drophood style jacket in my hands cos they're not in stock in my local shop so I can only compare pictures and guess...


You pretty much nailed it with your description:
- Drop hood seals much better around the neck when the hood is down. There is still enough room for a high collar/hooded mid-layer or a neckwarmer but not for a bulky scarf.
In contrast the storm hood has a lot of material billowing around the neck/in front of the face but not a good seal with the hood down - definitely need neck tube or similar.
Compare this:








and this: 









With the hood up, the integrated storm hood has a much more cohesive feel and provides much more facial coverage: I can tuck my nose in on the lift while the collar of the drop hood just covers the chin (and maybe mouth).
Compare this:








and this:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> You pretty much nailed it with your description:
> - Drop hood seals much better around the neck when the hood is down. There is still enough room for a high collar/hooded mid-layer or a neckwarmer but not for a bulky scarf.
> In contrast the storm hood has a lot of material billowing around the neck/in front of the face but not a good seal with the hood down - definitely need neck tube or similar.
> Compare this:


Thanks for explaining! 
I'm relieved to hear that I didn't order anything wron.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I was wandering through the local Sports Authority because they are going out of business and found a box of Chips wireless headphones in the assorted box at the checkout line for something like 75% off. The clerk thought it was in the wrong bin but it rang up for approx. $35.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

Kenai said:


> I was wandering through the local Sports Authority because they are going out of business and found a box of Chips wireless headphones in the assorted box at the checkout line for something like 75% off. The clerk thought it was in the wrong bin but it rang up for approx. $35.


Wow! That's really cheap


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

Found these 2007 Burton Cartel's at a garage sale for 5$. Dude selling it had no clue about snowboards :grin: Win!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

DavidPham said:


> Found these 2007 Burton Cartel's at a garage sale for 5$. Dude selling it had no clue about snowboards :grin: Win!


dude you got the fever :smile: summer bargains can be ridiculous

if you need parts get some from www.fixmybindings.com


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

And EVERY single pair of Burton bindings, has the same size disc.
There's different styles, but every one will fit.

Plus all Burton bindings are interchangeable.
You can steal every piece off of one binding & put it on another one.

Just buy every cheap pair you see. Somewhere on em, there's parts that you can use.
You may find something particularly sweet about one pair, then just keep taking that piece off & putting it on your new Burton's.

Not every years New stuff is better than the last.
I had skybacks that I transferred from one Burton binding to the next for years.
Can't find em anywhere, what a piss off lol

And those highback rotation screws on the CFX, I like those too.
You just have to fold your highback down to fully tighten em.

End of rant haha


TT


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

timmytard said:


> And EVERY single pair of Burton bindings, has the same size disc.
> 
> There's different styles, but every one will fit.
> 
> ...




TT

What's the chances you have a pair of freestyle burtons laying around. 

Cheaper the better my friend. About to pull the trigger on a Burton Nug but need to find some binders for it first [emoji23]

DF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

dfitz364 said:


> TT
> 
> What's the chances you have a pair of freestyle burtons laying around.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure l have a half a dozen or so of Freestyles?
Maybe an even dozen?

But I don't think I have a pair of EST freestyles?

That's what you need isn't it?

Actually I just found a pair of discs, so you can use any Burton binding with your channel board.

So yup I do. Not at home right now, be there in a bit though.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Found a couple minty jackets yesterday.

One, a Salomon Gore-tex with removable half liner and a TAIGA Gore-tex jacket.

Almost didn't buy the Salomon one, cause it was $20 whole dollars. Outrageous I tells ya.
But when I went to pay for the TAIGA one, which was $12.99 I found out everything was 50% off.

Sweet $6.50 for the TAIGA Gore-tex jacket & $10 for the Salomon one.
Not bad.

Oh & a knee brace, for $5.99


TT


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Found a couple minty jackets yesterday.
> 
> One, a Salomon Gore-tex with removable half liner and a TAIGA Gore-tex jacket.
> 
> ...


 Make a online shop selling used snow shit. wtf you doing with all that stuff?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

jae said:


> Make a online shop selling used snow shit. wtf you doing with all that stuff?


That sounds like a sweet idea, but I haven't a clue how to do that?
Don't have use of a pc right now only a phone.
It would be to tough with just a phone I think?
For me anyway?

Cause yeah, what the fuck am I gonna do with all this shit.
You really have no idea, how much shit I actually have, it's out to lunch.

Every single room in my house is stacked with snowboarding gear, even the bathroom has 10 or 20 boards in it.

2 huge hockey bags full of soft goods & a Burton board bag that's 190cm long & fat as fuck, stuffed with soft goods.

I'm a snowboard gear hoarder (whore,der) d'oh


TT


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

timmytard said:


> That sounds like a sweet idea, but I haven't a clue how to do that?
> Don't have use of a pc right now only a phone.
> It would be to tough with just a phone I think?
> For me anyway?
> ...


timmytard's boardtard. ebay app, grow from there to a website->physical store that sells duprazs.

refrain from the DMQ stuff.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> That sounds like a sweet idea, but I haven't a clue how to do that?
> Don't have use of a pc right now only a phone.
> It would be to tough with just a phone I think?
> For me anyway?
> ...


GoDaddy.com. For probably less than $150-$200 a year you can get a domain, hosting, a site builder, they'll set you up to take cc payments etc. And they're pretty good about walking you thru the whole process. (...for sum more $$, they'll even do all the grunt work for ya.)

Get a cheap laptop or iPad,.. If you haven't got hs cable or dsl internet @ home you can probably add a wireless hotspot option to your cell service. (...assuming you get at least 3g cell service. )

TTsF-incrazyassedcheapusedsnowboardshit.com :grin:


Just remember this.....

...If you ever cheat or screw over a customer...? You'll have to send _yourself_ to your house to fuck yourself up!!! >>>>


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> GoDaddy.com. For probably less than $150-$200 a year you can get a domain, hosting, a site builder, they'll set you up to take cc payments etc. And they're pretty good about walking you thru the whole process. (...for sum more $$, they'll even do all the grunt work for ya.)
> 
> Get a cheap laptop or iPad,.. If you haven't got hs cable or dsl internet @ home you can probably add a wireless hotspot option to your cell service. (...assuming you get at least 3g cell service. )
> 
> ...


Haha, certain people make everything sound so easy haha
I will definitely have to look into that.
Just got a tad bit on my plate at the moment & fuck all for cash.
Why I spend my last pennies on gear, when it doesn't even fit me & I have way too much as it is? Eludes me.... lol

I got 2 liens that are up in the next week & property taxes are past due, house goes up for auction Sep 2nd.
Fun stuff, especially when all you know is snowboarding & goofing around :/ 

Just filled out all the paperwork to borrow $50k @ the cost of $70k
I should get it soon I believe? Time is running out & the money lending rapers are aware of it & know they're only involved to prevent it. So I better be getting it soon.

I met the trippiest dude the other night, kinda lawyer-ish but not one.
He spent like 2 hours showing me all this weird shit, to prove to me, that these fucked up stories he was telling me were legitimate.
One of the guys he works with a lot is an Aquilini, not the youngest brother of three. The youngest one you see, he's the owner of the Vancouver canucks
There's 2 more, much more gangster brothers.

Oddly enough, I met one of the older brothers about 20 years ago.
Was the surveyors helper for a 36 hole par 5 golf course being built.
The Aquilini I met, was like 50 rolling in a pimped out looking Benz, with a 25 year old supermodel in the passenger seat.

He works for one of those guys, haha.
Anyway, I flukily had EVERYTHING in a briefcase in my trunk.
Will, death certificate, life insurance, mortgage papers, everything important in the briefcase.
Buddy spent hours looking through it all.

My uncle has fucked me.
He told me, there's no way I can get this house in the end.
My uncle has made it impossible, I will only incur more dept.
My uncle has one of the liens, for $24k
Which buddy couldn't find where it came from?

Borrowing this money will only buy me time, but dig me deeper every second.

Dude made some calls to real lawyers. Nobody answered lol it was 3 or 4 in the morning, he left a message. A pretty detailed message though, then spent another hour showing me what these guys do.

Pretty trippy, I must say. Haha he also gave me a video camera, spy pen.
A rechargeable he camera with a micro sd memory card slot.
Haha forgot he gave me that until just now.
I gotta go try this thing out haha.

Now that I just smoked that joint, hahaha could you tell blah blah blah


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Buddy then went on about how important it is to know your rights.
Watched a shit Load of videos of pigs getting told off, legally.
With the people driving off into the sunset laughing their bags off.
Super entertaining haha I love that shit hahaha.

Showed me the "no ID card" which is now in my wallet.

I particularly liked this one, partially because it's Canadian eh!









And I guess to keep it on topic lol

Someone found an old WestBeach snowboard bag in Vancouver.
Asked me to grab it for them.
It came with a mint RIDE Timeless 161, not a scratch on it.

They only want the bag though, it cost more to ship the board, so they said keep it.
That's a good bargain.
Got paid $25 bucks to accept a mint RIDE Timeless for FREE


TT


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

2016 capita bsod for 410$


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

If any of you all are in the Columbus, OH area, just found a killer deal on Craigslist. If these were even remotely close to my size, it snatch them up. Hell, I may still snatch them up and ride them 'til I break them [emoji23][emoji23]

http://columbus.craigslist.org/spo/5724736045.html

No idea if they are still around, but figured I'd let you guys check it out!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Haha, certain people make everything sound so easy haha
> I will definitely have to look into that.


It is easy. I've done a website for our horseriding club without prior knowledge on websites within 30mins with jimdo.com (they host a simple site for ~ 100$ a year). It really is just drag n drop, click-click; no programming.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey, 

Let's see if you guys can help to find a big snowboard bag that fits boad + boots + cloths and helmet (if possible).
I have an 158w board and planning to buy another board around 163w to 165w, so the bag must fit at least 165 board.

I don't mind buying a bigger bag, like 181, because then I can fit more stuff on it.

Also, I already have plans for 2 trips this season: Sunshine Village (December) and Kicking Horse (February), probably both will be 2 to 3 days trip in each resort  and the bag will be perfect to help to carry my stuff.

I have no idea about models and etc, just wanted a nice deal 

My budget, no more than 130$ CAD.

Thanks.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

virtu said:


> Hey,
> 
> Let's see if you guys can help to find a big snowboard bag that fits boad + boots + cloths and helmet (if possible).
> I have an 158w board and planning to buy another board around 163w to 165w, so the bag must fit at least 165 board.
> ...


I believe Rome makes the biggest monster bags available. 

http://www.romesnowboards.com/bags/cache/
Rome Escort Snowboard Bag 2017


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> I believe Rome makes the biggest monster bags available.
> 
> Rome Cache Snowboard Bag | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2016
> Rome Escort Snowboard Bag 2017


Thanks, what about the Dakine Tour Bag?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

virtu said:


> Thanks, what about the Dakine Tour Bag?


I can get all that in my Tour Bag. 2 boards, 1 pair of bindings, boots, helmet and clothes for a week. I wear my snow jacket and hiking boots to travel in and and have a full rucksack as carry on luggage. It's s squeeze but doable with some thought (e.g stuff inside boots). It's tough as hell as well - got it free with a board about 8 years ago and still going strong. Only thing it's got no wheels and when its loaded up like that its pretty heavy so wheels would be nice. My next one will have wheels.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

You looking for a fancy padded bag with pockets and all the bells and whistles? If not just get the 181 Burton Space Sack. I have one and have used it to travel with 1 solid board, 1 splitboard, bindings for both, crampons for the split, collapsible trekking poles, boots, helmet, outer layers and some mid layers. The boards were 164cm and 159cm.


----------



## SLiM253 (Feb 21, 2012)

timmytard said:


> That sounds like a sweet idea, but I haven't a clue how to do that?
> Don't have use of a pc right now only a phone.
> It would be to tough with just a phone I think?


geartrade.com has an app that you can snap pics and upload stuff for sale. pretty simple to use. idk what % they take though.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

taco tuesday said:


> You looking for a fancy padded bag with pockets and all the bells and whistles? If not just get the 181 Burton Space Sack. I have one and have used it to travel with 1 solid board, 1 splitboard, bindings for both, crampons for the split, collapsible trekking poles, boots, helmet, outer layers and some mid layers. The boards were 164cm and 159cm.


Great, that is the one that I might buy. Cheap and has enough space that I need.

I will not make any long travel, so it will work nice


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

SLiM253 said:


> geartrade.com has an app that you can snap pics and upload stuff for sale. pretty simple to use. idk what % they take though.


Geartrade takes 12% plus pays you by check a month later. Frankly I don't know why anybody uses them to sell stuff.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

virtu said:


> Great, that is the one that I might buy. Cheap and has enough space that I need.
> 
> I will not make any long travel, so it will work nice


I never checked out any of the links, But What do those bags go for?
I have a few of those too & wakeboard

I have an all black mint 166cm Burton bag, still with the pink tape from BaldFace on it. Even though it says 166, I've had like 10 boards in it, 2 of em 167cm Dupraz'


And an older Burton 181cm monster bag.
I have it stacked to the gills right now.
It holds a tonne of shit.

Pretty sure I've got a few more too.
Have a beat up one with wheels, haha I haven't looked at it in years it may not be as bad as I'm remembering?

If you buy new stuff, youze gonna pay large


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Found a free Never Summer snowboard yesterday on craigslist.
The add was posted 6 days ago.

How does a Never Summer snowboard last 6 days on Craigslist, for free?
Almost didn't even reply to it.
6 days old, what are the chances it's gonna still be there?
Weird lol, I'll take it though.

And an even weirder score.
Last year seen a dude riding a Burton custom "sunset" told him I wanted to trade him boards for it.
Gave buddy 3 boards to try & told him he could pick 2.
Didn't see him after that.

Then a buddy found it on craigslist for sale.
He sent me $150 bucks to go buy it & made the arrangements himself.

Boy oh boy was he surprised when I showed up haha.
Told him I was taking it, but now he was only gonna get one board instead of 2.
So I walked out of there with the sunset on a trade.
Got my 2 other boards back & got to keep the $150 bucks.
I'll be sending the sunset to my buddy.


TT


----------



## SLiM253 (Feb 21, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Geartrade takes 12% plus pays you by check a month later. Frankly I don't know why anybody uses them to sell stuff.


I was unaware as I only buy stuff from there occasionally. good to know. thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

virtu said:


> Hey,
> 
> Let's see if you guys can help to find a big snowboard bag that fits boad + boots + cloths and helmet (if possible).
> I have an 158w board and planning to buy another board around 163w to 165w, so the bag must fit at least 165 board.
> ...





How's this?
That deal enough for ya?
Snowboard bag + shovel



TT

That ain't a k-Mart shovel either.
Haha, just forget ya ever saw that, proof


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Headed to hang out at a friend's place in Vermont this weekend. We stopped at Ski Butternut in Great Barrington, MA for their preseason sale. I wasn't really expecting much because the sale has been going on over a week. I had been eyeballing a Smokin Jetson 162 in their Shop last year every time we were there (had a season pass last year). To my surprise it was still there and 40% off. I snagged that and a pair of Burton est Cartel restricteds for 75 bucks(about %70 off). Not bad for a pit stop on a road trip.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Now if the North East gets some snow this season


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm praying for it and we have our Max passes ready. I have the Jetson and a Fullbag Hammerhead which I haven't ridden yet as well as the rest of the quiver. Time to start waxing.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

tis the season so far... :jumping1::dance1:

yakima sky box $50

beater snow truck, 1990 mazda with 128k, 5sp, carb, racks and a set of good snow tires $900

arcteryx gortex shell $100


passed on a the following that were in very good condition..but didn't need...so left for some other lucky scavenger 

homeschool jacket for 100

157 jones mtn twin for 75

bpro 156 c3 for 90

lime green burton cartels for 25 look like they hadn't even been mounted


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> tis the season so far... :jumping1::dance1:
> 
> yakima sky box $50
> 
> ...


wtf those are amazing deals. where?? ski swap?


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> tis the season so far... :jumping1::dance1:
> 
> yakima sky box $50
> 
> ...


Me when I read about the truck...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

say chi sin lo said:


> Me when I read about the truck...


Its the box on the left...CL offered 100 but then got there we could not get it unlocked...so offered 1/2 and it will take me a few minutes to drill the rivets, fix and pop some new ones in.








Said beater...again CL, the old guy said he wanted to keep it...but the wife said no since they had bought a new pu. Have fixed a few minor things and hopefully will have time to do a brake job tomorrow.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Picked up an Oakley onsie yesterday at value village for $19.99 fits perfect & doesn't look used at all.:grin:

And a brand new pair of camo gore-tex pants for $6.99

Found a pair of Spyder 20k bibs there last week, tags still on $19.99
Haha skier pants, but have you seen how much Spyder gear is worth?
Holy fuck, they sell $2000 dollar pants, I think the cheapest pair is over $600


TT


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Don't try that Spyder stuff on, it might turn you. Crack commandment #4 .


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

60% off some Now IPOs from WhiskeyMilitia for my son. $105 shipped.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Now that I got summa that full time pay burning a hole in my pocket,  :laugh: I picked up a few things I've wanted/needed. And since I received a free 30 day trial of Amazon Prime thru work,.. :shrug: :grin:

Foremost of which are these Level trigger mitts. my 6 year old Level mitts finally wore a hole in the palms.) $75 is a good price on these, but then I received an $11 discount @ checkout. :grin:









I also found a Garmin Fenix HR sports watch for $200 off retail. 18 months financing @ 0%! (...hoping it will help facilitate & motivate some weight loss!)

I bought a couple new Stephen King novels @ quite a deep discount as well! (...reading material for the flight on the my March trip to the PNW.)


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

If anyone is looking for a split, this is a crazy deal:
https://thinkempire.com/snowboard-shop/splitboards/men-models/nitro-nomad-165-splitboard-wt16.html 

$370 CAD for a brand new Nitro Nomad 166? For you Americans, that's $275! I don't need it, but, damn, that's a great deal.


----------



## kdgosha (Nov 26, 2016)

was able to get a burton custom flying v 16' used maybe a few times and some burton malavita's for $300 still new to snowboarding but sounded like a good deal considering the burton customs themselves run $400+


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> Now that I got summa that full time pay burning a hole in my pocket,  :laugh: I picked up a few things I've wanted/needed. And since I received a free 30 day trial of Amazon Prime thru work,.. :shrug: :grin:
> 
> Foremost of which are these Level trigger mitts. my 6 year old Level mitts finally wore a hole in the palms.) $75 is a good price on these, but then I received an $11 discount @ checkout. :grin:
> 
> ...


ugh... those gloves look tempting.. how are the biomex wrist guards? that's the main thing I'm curious about.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

jae said:


> ugh... those gloves look tempting.. how are the biomex wrist guards? that's the main thing I'm curious about.


I don't think those have the biomex unfortunately. The ones with the biomex have a very think wrist strap.

If I'm wrong please let me know cause those look great!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

dave785 said:


> I don't think those have the biomex unfortunately. The ones with the biomex have a very think wrist strap.
> 
> If I'm wrong please let me know cause those look great!


Yeah it's the Fly that have Biomex. So the Fly Trigger is the one you want, they look pretty similar anyhow. I haven't some beat up old Fly Mitts and think they're great, really comfortable and much easier to get on with than traditional wrist protectors. As to how much protection they actually afford? I couldn't say for sure but they were my first gloves and I never broke a wrist. The only minor negative is that they're gauntlet style and designed to go over jacket sleeves so if you want your jacket over the top of them it's a squeeze.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

i have the level biomex gloves they take a little getting used to after a while you dont notice them much. you can even take out the biomex bit and use it in other gloves

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------

